
Show HN: M1 Borrow – free investing and 3.75% APR portfolio line of credit - rryyan
https://www.m1finance.com/how-it-works/borrow
======
rryyan
Hello HN, M1 Finance is introducing our newest feature today: M1 Borrow. M1
already lets you invest in the stocks you want for free, and now we also offer
a simple, low-cost way to borrow against your portfolio.

Borrow up to 35% of your account value instantly at 3.75% APR and pay back
anytime. Use the funds for any purpose: make a large upfront purchase
(car/wedding/remodel/etc.) without selling positions, refinance other debt, or
just leverage your portfolio.

I lead the product team at M1, and would love your feedback!

~~~
Veraticus
This is pretty exciting; having margin available for the less-than-ultra-
wealthy is neat. What's the minimum amount necessary to invest that gives
access to borrowing?

~~~
rryyan
Taxable (non-IRA) accounts with at least $25k are eligible to borrow against.

